# Candy Reds or Brandywine?



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

Post Pics of candy red or brandywine i can't t which one to go with. Was thinking of going over orion silver? or anything else? make suggestions? also if you post a pic can you post over what color base and how many coats of candy went over it?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 15 2011, 08:46 PM~19880695
> *Post Pics of candy red or brandywine i can't t which one to go with. Was thinking of going over orion silver? or anything else? make suggestions? also if you post a pic can you post over what color base and how many coats of candy went over it?
> *


over silver :cheesy: go purple :wow:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres my brothers.. Its brandywine over a black base.. 










im trying to find a better pic but they are too huge to upload


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 16 2011, 04:36 PM~19885849
> *Heres my brothers.. Its brandywine over a black base..
> 
> 
> ...


is that the kandy base coat over black or the actual candy over black?


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 16 2011, 05:36 PM~19885849
> *Heres my brothers.. Its brandywine over a black base..
> 
> 
> ...




Thats a sexi colour


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 16 2011, 05:07 PM~19886147
> *is that the kandy base coat over black or the actual candy over black?
> *


I was wonderin the same thing....gotta be KBC right....cus otherwise whats there in the black to reflect the kandy?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Feb 16 2011, 05:49 PM~19886466
> *I was wonderin the same thing....gotta be KBC right....cus otherwise whats there in the black to reflect the kandy?
> *


exactly my thought as well. unless it was some sort of metallic black or there were flakes sprayed over the black


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 16 2011, 03:36 PM~19885849
> *Heres my brothers.. Its brandywine over a black base..
> 
> 
> ...


that doesn't look like a black base lol if it is that came out hard


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

The mustang pic I have posted is single stage candy apple red


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 19 2011, 07:14 PM~19911795
> *The mustang pic I have posted is single stage candy apple red
> 
> 
> ...



single stage candy...... :uh: lmao


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 19 2011, 10:47 PM~19913286
> *single stage candy......  :uh:  lmao
> *


ford actually has a color from da late 70s and 80s thats called candy apple and its a regular base coat or single stage if u want.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 16 2011, 02:36 PM~19885849
> *Heres my brothers.. Its brandywine over a black base..
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that charcoal base 
cause black base will give you no metallic what so ever


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 19 2011, 09:51 PM~19913315
> *isn't that charcoal base
> cause black base will give you no metallic what so ever
> *



yea lol very black base i see is no metallic and itz crazy dark


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 10:49 PM~19913305
> *ford actually has a color from da late 70s and 80s thats called candy apple and its a regular base coat or single stage if u want.
> *


ya im pretty sure ive used it when i painted a old mustang before. and i believe it has no metallics or mica in it at all just a solid red. if i remember correctly

but anyway theres no point anyone should be even using single stages in here lol


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

I ran single stage because its a friends car and he was too cheap to buy base/clear and I wasnt going to eat the materials to do it right


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 20 2011, 07:43 AM~19914945
> *I ran single stage because its a friends car and he was too cheap to buy base/clear and I wasnt going to eat the materials to do it right
> *



your a dick not a friend


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 20 2011, 08:43 AM~19914945
> *I ran single stage because its a friends car and he was too cheap to buy base/clear and I wasnt going to eat the materials to do it right
> *


shit you can get a gallon kit of clear for 75? and some base for about the same. how cheap was he? lol


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

1st who said anything about no clear? Its just single stage candy apple paint instead of the original candy over gold which would have been around 600 in just paint materials
2nd I'm not the dick he spent the fucking insurance check after I did all the work
You asked for a pic of candy apple red and that paint is the ford candy apple red instead of shooting over the gold or silver like the was done
As for how cheap he was I have 40 plus pics on facebook on this car that took me 3 months to do including replacing the back half of the car that was bondo and fiberglass and I got nothing in return for it
Had he not been a friend I woulda pushed it out of my garage still in primer


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 20 2011, 08:40 AM~19914940
> *ya im pretty sure ive used it when i painted a old mustang before. and i believe it has no metallics or mica in it at all just a solid red.  if i remember correctly
> 
> but anyway theres no point anyone should be even using single stages in here lol
> *


i use single stage wit blacks and whites or solid colors. i think they work just fine.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 07:02 PM~19918155
> *i use single stage wit blacks and whites or solid colors. i think they work just fine.
> *


i also as well would spray those colors for people but i try to stay away from even spraying single stage. i worked for a maaco for a while and it just got to me to never spray single stage again lol


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually wanted to paint it like the original with the candy apple red over a base but when he informed me the money was gone and I wasnt getting paid I needed it done to make room for my projects


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 21 2011, 08:03 AM~19922022
> *I actually wanted to paint it like the original with the candy apple red over a base but when he informed me the money was gone and I wasnt getting paid I needed it done to make room for my projects
> *



someone tells me that theres no money coming in they can take they car as is, regardless friend or not, business is business


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HERE'S A PIC OF BRANDYWINE OVER THE ORION SILVER... CANDY APPLE RED IS A REAL PRETTY RED, THE ONLY DIFFERNCE TO ME IS THE BRANDY HAS A LIL HINT OF LIKE A MAROON, OR BLOOD COLOR TO IT, CANDY APPLE IS RED IS JUST RED... THEY BOTH ARE BEAUTIFUL SO REALLY A MATTOR OF PERSONAL CHOICE...


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 01:15 PM~19924026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that motherfucker sick


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 01:15 PM~19924026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that came out damn nice i have to say


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 02:15 PM~19924026
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how many coats is that over the silver? liking that alot


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

a few hok kandys I've done
Cutlas is brandywine
Monte, bike, mustang are red


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 24 2011, 12:35 AM~19947577
> *a few hok kandys I've done
> Cutlas is brandywine
> Monte, bike, mustang are red
> ...


those are all badass :thumbsup:
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 24 2011, 12:35 AM~19947577
> *a few hok kandys I've done
> Cutlas is brandywine
> Monte, bike, mustang are red
> ...


looking good...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Brandywine with candy apple red and different colors stripe s.


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 1 2011, 08:22 AM~19987635
> *Brandywine with candy apple red and different colors stripe s.
> 
> 
> ...



that came out hard az fuck lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Anymore pics of both colors on a vehicle? .. good combination of dulce


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

PPG sunset red outa the vibrance collection :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 23 2011, 07:07 PM~19944549
> *how many coats is that over the silver? liking that alot
> *


MY BAD BRO. TOTALLY MISSED THE QUESTION... :biggrin: CHINO SPRAYED ABOUT 3 TO 4 HANDS ON THAT RIDE...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 19 2011, 09:51 PM~19913315
> *isn't that charcoal base
> cause black base will give you no metallic what so ever
> *


i TOUGHT I'D GAVE YOU LIKE A DARK CHERRY!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Mar 2 2011, 01:21 AM~19995408
> *i TOUGHT I'D GAVE YOU LIKE A DARK CHERRY!!!
> *


THAT IS TRUE...GALAXY GRAY GIVES YOU A VERY DARK CHERRY COLOR... i IMAGINE THE BLACK BASE WOULD GIVE YOU A BLACK CHERRY LOOK WITH NO METALIC WHAT SO EVER... :biggrin: I GUESS IT'S A MATTER OF PREFERENCES...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 1 2011, 10:22 PM~19993771
> *MY BAD BRO. TOTALLY MISSED THE QUESTION... :biggrin:  CHINO SPRAYED ABOUT 3 TO 4 HANDS ON THAT RIDE...
> *


fasho appreciate it homie!! i like that alot its not too dark kinda wat im going for


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 17 2011, 08:36 AM~19885849
> *Heres my brothers.. Its brandywine over a black base..
> 
> 
> ...


no way thats over a black base. gotta be a light color like gold or silver. the highlights dont lie...








heres one done by the master himself, tangerine mixed with apple or brandy or somthing, over a pale gold base. bottom is spanish gold with 40 micron gold metajule dusted over it...

rest of the pics...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16857721


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 16 2011, 03:07 PM~19886147
> *is that the kandy base coat over black or the actual candy over black?
> *


SORRY!! BIG MISTAKE.. its actually no base.. just sprayed and coated my bad :happysad: thats what i get for listening to people, so no base just sprayed :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres another pic


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

MORE PIX OF THE PICK UP TRUCK... ITS DARK BUT IM DIGGIN THAT COLOR!!! LOL


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

x2


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

that looks good right there...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

thats gotta be KBC candy brandywine. All UK or KK candys turn black with more coats. so if you put a true UK or KK candy over black it will look black. KBC has a lot of pearl in it and the pearl makes it a basecoat because it covers up any paintjob thats underneath it. the pearl in the KBC always makes it look blinged when the light hits it too. even if it is a dark brandywine. thats a good "candy" paint for beginners but UK looks fucking sick and is way harder to put on. The KBC is alot easier to touch up if you mess it up too so thats another good thing about it. 


personally I like brandywine UK over a galaxy grey or charcoal metallic grey base. looks nice and dark but has more depth when the light hits it


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

FlipFlopBox said:


> MORE PIX OF THE PICK UP TRUCK... ITS DARK BUT IM DIGGIN THAT COLOR!!! LOL


X4 more pics and close up who painted it and where and for how much?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's one my buddy did in candy reds and oranges over flake...


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

65rivi said:


> Here's one my buddy did in candy reds and oranges over flake...


Dats SIC!! I wonder how many hrs go into a job like that*


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

Brutixx said:


> The mustang pic I have posted is single stage candy apple red


do you have any pics of finished product ? like a pic of it in the sun ??


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE'S A PIC OF BRANDYWINE OVER THE ORION SILVER... CANDY APPLE RED IS A REAL PRETTY RED, THE ONLY DIFFERNCE TO ME IS THE BRANDY HAS A LIL HINT OF LIKE A MAROON, OR BLOOD COLOR TO IT, CANDY APPLE IS RED IS JUST RED... THEY BOTH ARE BEAUTIFUL SO REALLY A MATTOR OF PERSONAL CHOICE...




Thats a sexy red nice job


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

CADILLACSAM said:


> Dats SIC!! I wonder how many hrs go into a job like that*


This paint job isn't exactly new.... This hood belonged to a 1987 Cutlass Supreme that appeared in LRM years ago, it was called "Wicked" the entire car was literally wicked.... Well long story short the car was passed around and it never made it back to the show circuit, it still around somewhere not painted and the only thing that survived was this hood. Some of the original patterns are still on the hood but it has been enhanced with new patterns, silver leafing , striping and new clear... Looks good don't it.


----------

